# how do i code BRCA?



## k13flg (Apr 12, 2012)

How would you code a positive BRCA as the diagnosis?  the pt is having a supracervical hysterectomy and the physician has listed BRCA as the dx.  I asked the physician and she isn't sure either   HELP!


----------



## ShelleyAp (Apr 12, 2012)

There is a section in the ICD9 guidelines that describes prophylactic organ removal, it says the principal dx should be V50.49 (prophylactic organ removal other) and then V84.01 (genetic susceptability to malignant neoplasm of the breast) and any family history codes... Please confirm these dx's for your specific patient. Hope this helps!!


----------



## k13flg (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you - you've been a huge help


----------



## BEARDOG (Apr 12, 2012)

Please look at V84.xx  to see if that is what you are looking for


----------

